# MK1 double cup holders ** NOW CLOSED ** cup holder discs



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have managed to find a supplier of Audi TT Aluminium trim items at good discounted prices. Stock is limited on some items but are all brand new and genuine Audi TT MK1 trim. I am constantly trying to expand the range at the the moment the following items are available

OEM MOBILE PHONE CRADLE for the mark one TT. I month ago I never knew they existed until I saw a recent thread and was lucky enough to buy one from a kind forum member. I have managed to find a supplier who has had these cradles stored away. The quality of these is just amazing and Audi designed one gorgeous Aluminium phone holder that looks superb once fitted . Fitting bolts included. These are no longer made by Audi and No one in the uk as far as I know sells these now, the only place I could find was an American company selling these for over €600 plus shipping and import duties!!!
Incredibly rare now and stock is very limited on this item. I have also sold these to MK2 TT owners and told they fit. 
£150 plus 3.50 tracked postage. 
All items are brand new Genuine Audi and are for the Audi TT mark one.

* DOUBLE CUP HOLDERS * These are lovely crafted items from Audi and fit in perfect with that iconic interior. These have the black base and are extremely easy to fit as they just replace the cover plate at the back of your centre console. The TT shop sell these for £130 plus delivery 
My Price. £95 plus free tracked postage

*QUATTRO SPORT REAR SEAT DELETE ALUMINIUM RINGS* managed to get hold of these genuine Audi QS rear seat delete rings. All you need is a 50mm bar which are very easy and cheap to buy and you have the rear strut bar look. From Audi these rings are £130 +vat 
MY PRICE £70 includes free tracked postage

Also available at the moment is a

Votex rear spoiler boxed as new. £145 plus £12.45 parcelforce 48 delivery sold. Sold

New inner Aluminium door handles £50 each free postage. Sold. Sod

Drivers new side knee brace price £60 plus postage

Remember they are brand new and Genuine Audi TT items. All items sold are very well wrapped and sent by tracked post then once posted you will receive the tracking number.

So if you are interested in any of these items or have any questions please PM me.

Thank you.

Paul


----------



## croydon (Dec 3, 2012)

off topic but relevant, does anyone know where I can get the end caps for the cup holder ? Mine has both missing.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

croydon said:


> off topic but relevant, does anyone know where I can get the end caps for the cup holder ? Mine has both missing.


Yes I have these available. 
Pm sent

Paul


----------



## Andy TT (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll take the last cup holder if it's still available.

Cheers.
Andy


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

New shipment in so plenty of these in stock

Paul


----------



## Andy TT (Mar 7, 2013)

Sadly I don't yet have enough posts under my belt to use the private mail feature, new member and all that.. [smiley=baby.gif] 
Just pm your email to obtain my details.

Cheers.
Andy.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Pm sent
My email address is 
[email protected]
All the above items are still available cup holders phone holders and the Aluminium door pull discs
Stock on some items are very limited. Pm if you have any questions.

Regards paul


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

croydon said:


> off topic but relevant, does anyone know where I can get the end caps for the cup holder ? Mine has both missing.


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cupholder-Side-C ... 4853d0f155

EDIT:

I've actually found them in ETKA so the part number is: 8N0 862 399 23J but they are listed at £30, I'm not sure if that is each or for the pair, as it states QTY: 2. But I suspect it's cost per side


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Nick. That's very helpful having the part number number thank you. 
I will see if I can get some.

UPDATE- I know have these discs in stock.

Paul


----------



## Andy TT (Mar 7, 2013)

Double-cup holder arrived today, so a big thanks to Paul. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Your welcome 

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Next shipment of Audi TT mark 1 parts due early may which will consist of-

Double cup holders
Replacement end caps for the cup holders
Aluminium door pull discs
Phone cradle/ bracket

Again all brand new and Genuine Audi parts. 
Please contact me if you need any information on the following items.

UPDATE. New stock in.

Paul


----------



## Rfeiler (Feb 3, 2013)

If it has the mounting hardware I am interested. Do you find that it interferes with the hand brake?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

PM Sent.

Paul


----------



## Rfeiler (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi, thx for PM. Unfortunately, I'm not authorized to PM back. My email is [email protected] - can we communicate via that channel? Best, Rick


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Email sent.

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Update: I have now managed to find a supplier of the end caps for the double cup holders. Details to follow soon.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

UPDATE: All items due in Wednesday 8th May 

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

croydon said:


> off topic but relevant, does anyone know where I can get the end caps for the cup holder ? Mine has both missing.


I can now get these caps if anyone needs them. Pm for details.

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

New stock in!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

In stock now!


----------



## eje007 (Apr 19, 2013)

Very interested in obtaining the phone cradle for my TT, i dont have the ability to pm yet tho. If you can shoot me an email that would be awesome. [email protected]


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi. Email sent.

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Happy to post these abroad but please pm or email me on [email protected] for postage prices.

Thank you

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Now also available Quattro Sport rear seat delete strut bar Aluminium rings.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

UPDATE- happy to post abroad by Royal Mail 2nd class International signed for please message me first for postage price
Thank you.

Paul


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Just received my door pull disks and cupholder ends.

Great products.

Great service from Paul. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Your welcome Erol.

Paul


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Paul. Are your end caps for the cup holders sold as a pair or individually?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

t'mill said:


> Hi Paul. Are your end caps for the cup holders sold as a pair or individually?


Hi these are priced as individually and are 50% less than what Audi charge.

Regards Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Update: due to being able to order double cup holders in larger amounts I can now offer them at a reduced price of £90 plus 4.45 for tracked postage. This is almost half price to what the TT shop sell them for now. ( All have black bases ).

Paul


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Got one to replace my existing one. Great packaging. For a moment thought the wine would have to do instead of the holders


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

:lol: glad it arrived safely. Those empty tesco wine boxes make good packaging  
I always get strange looks when at the checkout I put about a dozen empty wine boxes on top of my groceries every week, neighbours think I've got a drinking problem :lol:

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

]Update: due to being able to order double cup holders in larger amounts I can now offer them at a reduced price of £85 plus 4.45 for tracked postage. This is almost half price to what the TT shop sell them for now. ( All have black bases ).

Paul


----------



## Mrcheeks29 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'll have a cup holder if there still floating about


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes plenty available. Pm sent 

Paul


----------



## G60MAT (Mar 19, 2013)

Can you fit the armrest and phone holder at the same time or it one only? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

G60MAT said:


> Can you fit the armrest and phone holder at the same time or it one only? [smiley=book2.gif]


Yes you can. The phone holder sits far enough forward not to interfere with the an arm rest. 
Here is a pic of my phone cradle just been fitted and if you have an arm rest or find a pic you will be able to see they both do fit with no problems. The arm rest does not come that close to the cradle. Hope this helps. If you need any more info please pm me. Also I would mention that the cradles still fit even with pole positions as mine has them fitted. 
And all the best with your new venture.

Paul


----------



## G60MAT (Mar 19, 2013)

alij100 said:


> G60MAT said:
> 
> 
> > Can you fit the armrest and phone holder at the same time or it one only? [smiley=book2.gif]
> ...


Thanks Paul, much appreciated! Few other bits to sort and I'll be in touch!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Your welcome. If you need any more info just pm me.

All the best. Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

These cup holders also fit all MK1 roadsters as well as the coupes.

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Update: just in brand new inner door handles. From Audi these are £78 each 
My price £45 plus free postage.


----------



## G60MAT (Mar 19, 2013)

Ready for a cup holder, can you fit this and just the armrest or is this when it needs modding?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Back in stock very soon double cup holders £85 plus £4.95 tracked postage and the very rare early edition phone holders £135 plus £4.95 tracked postage. 
If you have any questions please pm me.

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Back in stock soon along with double cup holders. 
Pm for any more info.

Rare early edition mk 1 tt phone holder £135 plus £4.95 tracked postage

Mk 1 double cup holders £85 plus £4.95 tracked postage. 
Paul


----------



## CATELUS (Oct 1, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> Back in stock soon along with double cup holders.
> Pm for any more info.
> 
> Rare early edition mk 1 tt phone holder £135 plus £4.95 tracked postage
> ...


Hi Paul,
I spoke with you via e-mail regarding the phone holder.
If still available, I will be interested in one, just awaiting a mate to see if he will be interested in one as well and purchase 2 at once if you have more than 1 in stock ?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Pm sent.

Paul


----------



## emeye (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm interested in the phone holder, but what size phone can it take? Will it take a Samsung Galaxy S3 in a case or an iPhone5 in a case? I have both, the S3 is considerably larger!

Do you have pictures with a phone fitted from above and to the side please?

Cheers.


----------



## ptrefonas (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi.

I would like to purchase one of your *cup holders for £90.00 *as per your post.

Could you please contact me directly to complete this process? 

[email protected]
07917 137 891


----------



## ptrefonas (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Paul ... I just noticed my PM feature is not activated yet.
Could you give me a call / SMS on the number provided so I can discuss the cup holder with you?


----------



## Andypr6 (Oct 6, 2013)

Paulj100
I can't PM at the moment but I'm interested in getting hold of the cup holder end caps. 
Can you email me details at [email protected]
Thanks
Andy


----------



## emeye (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not sure the OP is around. I left a post on here weeks ago and have heard nothing!


----------



## Andypr6 (Oct 6, 2013)

He is I've just seen him reply to a thread about someone's flaps!!!???? Ha ha. 
Could anyone pm him to ask him to review this thread?
Andy


----------



## ptrefonas (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes ... please!
There is an empty space in my TT that must have a double cup holder!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi. Very sorry for the delay in answering your questions. I'm currently out of stock and awaiting when next shipment will be in no dates at present but will should hear within the next few weeks. I will keep you updated as soon as hear anything.

Paul


----------



## ptrefonas (Nov 22, 2013)

Great, thanks Paul


----------



## mcut82 (Sep 15, 2013)

hi,

while Paul's out of stock, there's one new one on ebay...

cheers

mike


----------



## wilson (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi just commenting so I get a notification when back in stock


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes that's fine. Hoping to get delivery of cup holders in before the end of December. Will keep everyone informed of any updates.

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Update- received confirmation today that 12 double cup holders will be shipped to me tomorrow ( Thursday ) and will arrive sometime next week once I get tracking number will confirm delivery date. These can be posted in time for Xmas if needed.

£95 each plus £3.80 tracked postage which you will receive a tracking number once posted.

Please private message if interested rather than message on this thread as I don't always check on here but with a pm I would receive notification of a message.

Regards Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Update. I can still get the very rare Genuine OEM Audi TT early edition Aluminium phone cradles. I don't keep these in stock but I can get them on special order direct from Audi Germany. These are £135 plus £4.35 tracked postage. Pm me if you would like any more details.


----------



## rgray99c (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm interested in the cup holders


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Just sold the last one sorry. I have placed an order in for more and awaiting from Audi a shipment date. Will keep you posted of any updates.

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Double cup holders back in stock 16th January plus I also have just one phone bracket also coming. Pm if interested.

Paul


----------



## HGN CRVZ (Oct 25, 2012)

I am interested in one of the phone holders and a set of replacement caps for the cupholders. 8)


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

HGN CRVZ said:


> I am interested in one of the phone holders and a set of replacement caps for the cupholders. 8)


Hi. I have only one phone holder left in stock so if interested please pm me. Sorry sold out of the end caps. 
Or you can email me on - 
[email protected]

Paul


----------



## HGN CRVZ (Oct 25, 2012)

As I am too junior to qualify for PM's, email sent.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Email received and reply sent.

Paul


----------



## WSW68 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi paul' do you have the drinks holder still available?


----------



## TTguy30 (Apr 27, 2014)

I am interested in a cupholder whenever you have them available.


----------



## Cameron2002 (May 4, 2014)

Hi, do you still have the oem phone holder available???


----------



## TTguy30 (Apr 27, 2014)

I sent an email as well with no response


----------



## Malky007 (Nov 18, 2012)

Waiting on one too!


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I've got one, if someone wants one

Pm me

John


----------



## Cameron2002 (May 4, 2014)

Unable to pm, newbie I'm afraid... Is it the oem phoneme holder you have as defo want one, my email address is [email protected]


----------



## Cameron2002 (May 4, 2014)

Phone holder I mean lol ....


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Cameron2002 said:


> Phone holder I mean lol ....


Sorry, it'sa double cup holder I was referring to

John


----------



## VR6TT (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Paul,
Looking for a couple of alloy trim caps for my TT double cup holder - see you have had these in the past, but do you happen have any of these in stock at the moment?


----------



## Vishnurpatel (May 11, 2014)

I'd also like a Cup holder Ends. 
I messaged Paul. About phone holder. 
He dosent have them anymore. Hofully he will have cup holder ends!
If not someone els get Paul's contact and carry on this small help full business
Haha


----------



## TTguy30 (Apr 27, 2014)

Are the cupholders still available?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Very sorry guys for the no replies. I thought I had closed this thread due to not being able to get anymore stock. My supplier was was a guy working at Audi Germany main parts factory. My last contact from him was Audi have stopped production of the cup holders now. How true this I don't know but I did know that to complete a cupholder some of the plastic parts came from America to fully assemble a complete cup holder.

Reference the OM phone holder Audi stopped making these some time ago as they were made to fit a certain mobile phone. I was able to get these as I bought from back stock and no longer available I'm told.

The only part I have on order now is 6 small discs that fit on the double cup holders these are due to arrive on the 6th June. I got theses as they were leftover parts. They are not cheap at £10 each.

My apologies again. I will close this thread now.

Paul


----------



## Malky007 (Nov 18, 2012)

Missed the boat on this one.. Q a second hand price rise!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Reference the double cup holder small silver discs. 6 discs are due to arrive to me by the 6th June currently tracking them via Ups. There £10 each with free postage.

One pair are already sold so only 4 remaining caps.

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Update: Only 3 discs available now.

Paul


----------



## woodybuzz (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi Paul

Do you still have any of the cup holder end disc's?
I just need 1.

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply. I'm currently sold out of these cup holder discs.

Paul


----------



## woodybuzz (Sep 22, 2014)

OK, understood, thanks for letting me.

If you find one kicking around on the off chance please give me a shout as one of mine has gone missing. 

Chees,


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

I will speak to my supplier In the next couple of weeks and will ask if he has any.

Paul


----------



## woodybuzz (Sep 22, 2014)

OK, great, thanks for that.

Cheers,


----------



## Walkdontrunn (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi, I'm interested in ordering a side disc for the cupholder. I just signed up so it seems I can't pm you yet. Can you message me details for ordering? Thanks.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Walkdontrunn said:


> Hi, I'm interested in ordering a side disc for the cupholder. I just signed up so it seems I can't pm you yet. Can you message me details for ordering? Thanks.


Hi. Iv had a few inquires about these and will ask when the next shipment is ready but won't be till after Xmas

Paul


----------



## peteg40 (Oct 15, 2015)

long shot... but did you get any of the discs back in stock? just bought at TT with one missing

cheers,

Pete


----------



## mcljot (Sep 20, 2015)

Also looking for a single disc!


----------



## Gac (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi Paul do you still have the ends for the cup holders ?


----------



## Xxx999 (Jun 13, 2021)

The end caps mk1 cup holder have you any left for sale ?


----------

